# New 240sx



## ricer240sx{ViP} (Jan 17, 2005)

Well im new here and im geting my friends 240sx in about 1 month for $550 perfect condition 105k miles 5 spd, he selling it cheap because his parents are rich mofos  hes 17 and he already had 4 cars and now he geting a beemer for $24k but thats enuf about him, I know ppl from Automotive stores that would do a SR20DET swap for me for $1.7k with piping, exhaust....(with all the other stuff it will need) and im just asking if $1.7k is a good price or what not, and also im thinking of what piping I should do, and I would apreciate what kinda intake/headers/pulleys/exhaust i should get. Help would be very nice of u guys  im just a newbie with a lot of questions so if this sounds dumb then beat me  but im almost 17 and my income is not all that great...but soon it will be cuz me n my boss are starting a business together  $800 dolla a week  so yah guys if u can help me out plz do. Thnx in advance, heard a lot of good things about this forum.

-Arnold


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

Well i would say 1700 is a good price...the motor itself is usually around 2500 for a redtop...unless ur just talkni bout 1700 for just installation...but make sure the installers are reputable and dont be afraid to ask questions!


----------



## ricer240sx{ViP} (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, the person who I am buying da car from told me about an automotive place were he got his intake from and installed same with his exhaust, and then he talked to the people there and they told him they would do a swap for him for 1700 with everything included for the swap in the total price...ill call him tomorrow and ask him the number for the place and ill make sure how much it is...Thnx a lot! :thumbup: 

-Arnold


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

hmmm...use caution. they may also be telling him that because they know he has a butt load of money and will keep coming back for more stuff.


----------



## ricer240sx{ViP} (Jan 17, 2005)

heh thats true ill look into it...so u think 1.7k is really cheap for that engine?

-Arnold


----------



## retardeds13 (Jan 6, 2005)

hmmm this sounds kind of fishy. there willing to give you a complete swap which is worth around 3000 for 1700 if im correct. if its too good to be true then its probably not. just be carefull.There are alot of shops around there waiting to rip Newbies off for every cent they have..


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

retardeds13 said:


> hmmm this sounds kind of fishy. there willing to give you a complete swap which is worth around 3000 for 1700 if im correct. if its too good to be true then its probably not. just be carefull.There are alot of shops around there waiting to rip Newbies off for every cent they have..


Yeah and the old saying you get what you pay for comes out when it comes to buying used engines. I would never buy from a place that dosent warranty the engine for like 30 days or somthing. Maybe they are swaping in a ca18det if it is a 89-90 or maybe a KA24de because that price is dirt cheap.


----------



## ricer240sx{ViP} (Jan 17, 2005)

heh thnx for the input guys, i talked to my friend aboutit and he told me its 1700 for everything and he said that the people there said that with that swap he can get almost 300 at the weels...fishy? dunno what the hell is going on lol im gonna call em myself tomorrow cuz they aint working today...thnx

-Arnold


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

do the swap your self. You'll appreciate it more. Don't say, "I don't have the right tools" "bullshit" all you really need is a few jacks, an engine lift, and some sockets. there are numerous sites that teach you how to do the swap too.


----------



## ricer240sx{ViP} (Jan 17, 2005)

thats a good idea...got a big ass garage @ my sisters place that I can use and her fiance used to be a mechanic so he got a bunch of tools i can use, so by the time i get the money for the engine and the car it will be summer and maybe ill come around to doingit myself  thnx

-Arnold


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

Dam...800 bucks a week is quite a grip of money when ur only 16.

well if i were you i would turbo the ka motor that you already have. u will easily get into the 300+ range with a t4 or a t3/t4 or something of that nature. imo the sr swap is overrated. 
also, for a complete sr swap costing 1700 sounds bogus. most places sell only the engine for that much. anyhow, i know a guy who went and swapped in a sr thinking that it was the easiest route for power, but needless to say he was dissapointed at how much work is involved in maintaining the motor, and now hes back to running a sohc ka-t. 
if i were you, and i could do whatever i want, i would first upgrade my suspension, then get a lsd, and then get rims/tires, and then if i decided that dumping in $2000+ would be a worthwhile investment, i would then get a swap or turbo the ka or whatever.

edit: o ya being that you are new, research everything before you start throwing money into car(so that you don't waste money or get cheated by anyone), also YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. i wish i had listened to this advice when people told me this when i first got my car. i would have saved a lot of money and avoided a lot of frustration for sure.


----------



## ricer240sx{ViP} (Jan 17, 2005)

yah im geting my car in about 1-2 months and ive been researching stuff for my car for about 3 weeks now (it is winter here in chicago and its brutal...nothing else to do :thumbup: ) so yah thnx for the advice, so ur saying that if i turbo the KA engine instead of the SR swap it would be better?what about RB? what else you think i can do for pretty good performance...pulleys?body throtle? intake? headers? intercooler? turbo? what else is there for a pretty nice price and some nice performance. Thnx alot, if these are newb questions dont hate  cuz i r a newb. Thnx again.

-Arnold


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

lol an rb25 would be nice if you had the money to back it... it is definitely not an easy install, but people do it.....

im still ka all the way. 

do your research and find out what is the best for you.


----------



## ricer240sx{ViP} (Jan 17, 2005)

wait im confused...i thought u cant turbo the stock KA engine on the 240sx's between like years 89-94 or am i wrong? if u can...can they handle a turbo? how much hp can i get @ the weels with the KA oposed to the SR? just some nub questions...thnx

-Arnold


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

you can slap a turbo on any engine you want.

i haven't seen any mainstream turbo kits for the 89-90 240sx. but people still turbo them and get awesome numbers. you will probably end up looking for custom manifolds on ebay. (http://ka-t.org/jordan)

for the 91-94 240sx... there are a variety of mainstream turbo kits available (fmax, greddy, xs). your wallet is your only limit with this engine. i've seen 300 hp daily drivers to 400+ rwhp drag beasts.

in my opinion, going tubo ka is not as easy as paying some shop to swap in a sr for you... but for the money you're gonna spend to swap in a good condition sr into a 240, you could build a much stronger and reliable turbo ka.

.02


----------



## ricer240sx{ViP} (Jan 17, 2005)

I see, so what you are basically saying is that with the same money that Im planning on doing the SR swap with, I can upgrade the KA and it would be better then the swap? I was thinking of riding out the KA engine till like 200k'ish miles then maybe doing a swap? Im just in love with the 240  dont wanna give it up heh so yah give me some feed back...SR or KA...? Thnx a bunch.

-Arnold


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Go with the Sr motor..More of an after market..
Just wondering but what kind of business are you and your boss getting into for 800 bucks a week?


----------



## ricer240sx{ViP} (Jan 17, 2005)

lol im gonna be "cleaning" these 2 clinics for 5 hrs combined 100 dollaz on each of the clinics so around 1k per week  starting it in about 3-5 weeks cant fking wait  :thumbup: if its gonna work out this good then this car will be tight as a mofo in no time  And another question...anyone know the specs for the sr20det engine? I was just wondering. Thnx

-Arnold


----------



## B3rSeRk3r{ViP} (Jan 21, 2005)

I already told u the Spec's nub


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

ricer240sx{ViP} said:


> lol im gonna be "cleaning" these 2 clinics for 5 hrs combined 100 dollaz on each of the clinics so around 1k per week  starting it in about 3-5 weeks cant fking wait  :thumbup: if its gonna work out this good then this car will be tight as a mofo in no time  And another question...anyone know the specs for the sr20det engine? I was just wondering. Thnx
> 
> -Arnold


These guys have plenty of information on specs, and many many parts for SR Swaps.
But here is the link for their JDM FaQ http://srownersclub.com/jdm_engines.asp


----------



## King 240 (Jan 21, 2005)

I'll say this....you get what you pay for. I've learned never to skip out on stuff. Even if you have to save for awhile, in the long run sometimes its worth it and much less the hassle.


----------

